# Reparación inversor 12/220v WAECO PerfectPower PP1002



## yanmar (Nov 27, 2014)

Hola a todos.

Ha caido en mis manos el aparato en cuestión, es de un amigo que lo ha dado por perdido porque lo ha quemado. Enchufó un frigo y dejó de funcionar. Lo mandó a reparar pero se lo devolvieron diciendo que "está reventado y no tiene solución". Me he liado la manta a la cabeza y le he cambiado cuatro IRF 1405 y las resistencias quemadas.

Pero antes de probalo me surge una duda:

- En el manual aparece un dibujo que se refiere a un puente de puesta a tierra del inversor. Pero en el circuito no me sale ese puente (ver foto), es como si el que lo intentó reparar quitó este puente, no lo sé. Igual viene así de fábrica y no es necesario hacer nada, esa es mi duda.

Seguro que los gurús del foro me pueden echar una mano. Gracias a todos.


----------



## gaam (Dic 3, 2014)

Gurus pueden ser, pero magos ninguno...

Si hay una diferencia entre la foto y el manual, no te queda otra de probar.....


----------



## yanmar (Dic 18, 2014)

Hola a todos. He probado el aparato en cuestión. Resulta que tiene una reparación, tiene cambiados 4 de los 6 IRF1405 que lleva. He probado con la batería del coche y no funciona, se enciende el led de "tensión de batería insuficiente" y se ha cargado un fusible de 10 Amp. Eso sin estar enchufado nada en la parte de 220V.

Pues nada, si a alguien le interesa que me lo diga.

Salud


----------



## shevchenko (Dic 18, 2014)

Bien todo un dilema por la escases de informacion pero intentemos.
Que integrados usa dicho inversor? ka3525 +556? en la parte primario y en la secundaria algunos lmxxx (de 16 pines) he visto incluso hasta algunos con 555... 
La idea es aislar el problema:
dichos inversores tienen un transformador de ferrita normalmente y otros un transformador muy grande de los antiguos (chapas EI) 
El plan es que DESCONECTES la parte del transformador que va a un puente rectificador o 4 diodos que van al capacitor principal (si es de ferrita) si es uno "comun" sera directamente la salida de 220v!.. 
...y en esos pines libres de tu transformador conectes una lampara comun con filamento de unos 60 watts.
Ahora tenes que alimentar tu inversor pero no andara por no tener la alimentacion correcta del integrado y/voltage de referencia, a esto lo PODRIAS evadir alimentando el integrado PWM con el voltage necesario (si es un ka3525 con 12v andaria, si es un uc3844 necesitas 18v etc etc etc busque en datasheets)
Si alimento el inversor desde la alimentacion comun de 12v (con una bateria o fuente de pc la cual seria mas adecuada para la reparacion, un minimo problema y la fuente protegera el circuito) y el integrado pwm y la lampara se enciende, el problema esta en la parte "secundaria" del inversor  y como mis capacidades predictivas se agotan rapido no puedo ayudarlo mas.
Suerte y si puede agregue fotos claras, esquemas, nombre de todos los integrados, diga que testeò y que no, que piensa y que herramientas tiene para el trabajo!!

Saludos.


----------



## yanmar (Dic 23, 2014)

Gracias por contestar.

De los integrados que comentas no veo ninguno. Paso unas fotos del circuito y de las ref. de las placas. No encuentro los esquemas por internet.

He cambiado 4 de los 6 IFR1405 que estaban quemados. Las herramientas: soldadores y polimetro. No tengo posibilidades de mucho más.

Lo que pienso: para mis conocimientos está crudo y por eso he comentado que al que le interese se lo envío para que lo intente. Ya sabe qué modelo es y puede que le interese solucionarlo.

De todos modos gracias por tu apoyo.


----------

